# Levelwind distances



## FrankD (Mar 7, 2005)

Okay, I've been studying for a while now and I know that most true distance casters seem to use reels without a levelwind.
I'm a bass fisherman from East Tennessee who only gets to the beach a couple of times a year and I think I might be better off sticking to the levelwind reels. 
What is the best long distance casting levelwind for the surf?
Thanks
Frank


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Abu 6500, C5 Mag X, if you can find one, or a Mag Elite with dual levelwind bearings added. 

Run as light a oil as you dare in the spool and levelwind bearings, clean the grease out of the levelwind, and replace with a light coat of oil. I like 3&1 all the way thru.

Adjust the spool tension for just a smidge of sideplay, and there ya go...


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

If your not looking for long distances then you may want to look at the 6500 c3.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

ED K, the a great builder here in richmond was throwin a 5500 mag elite cs i believe on some 10ft blank he had and was throwing a glass minnow clear slam out of sight.... and caught an albert on it so its got capacity.... it was the farthest i've ever seen a glass minnow fly.....


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

With the smaller reels, the levelwind will affect distance more so than with the larger reels. IMHO, you are 6 to 10% shorter with levelwind on the 6500 series, but less than 5% shorter with the 7000 sizes and up.

As Shooter said, dual bearings and very light oil on the worm gear.


----------



## Oyster (Jun 28, 2000)

Tim Smith from Oklahoma was the only distance-casting competitor that I ever heard of that used a 7000 (with level wind) and he was able to reach over 700’


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Fish Hunter said:


> With the smaller reels, the levelwind will affect distance more so than with the larger reels. IMHO, you are 6 to 10% shorter with levelwind on the 6500 series, but less than 5% shorter with the 7000 sizes and up.
> 
> As Shooter said, dual bearings and very light oil on the worm gear.



Shooter???


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Railroader said:


> Shooter???


Yup...he doesn't even have to post...people just "hear" him 










(duck-n-cover)


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

RR, don't sweat it. I been telln and telln these folks for a while now and even showed some a few years back that levelwinds can and will throw as far as they need to get out and did it on a stock 6500C4. One feller couldn't believe I was tossen it that far and he took it and fliped it out 120 yards and lord knows now that it's been tuned up just a bit just what it might do but just let them keep thinkn that they all need spinners to get a few feet 

And Barty,,, that's 1


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*same here*

I have a 6500 Pro Rocket that I put in the dual levelwinds and a bearing in the levelwind cog gear ... give it a clean set of bearings with a shot of Rocket Fuel on a Daiwa Sealine 10' rod and 2 oz. and anybody can throw it over 100 yards .... it just smokes ..... still has the stock spool bearings too


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Duh, all you ******** look and sound alike.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Fish Hunter said:


> Duh, all you ******** look and sound alike.


haha thats great 


I seen a few dual level wind reels throw very far.


i got a 5500cs mag dual levelwdind kit, throws like a champ-een


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Fish Hunter said:


> Duh, all you ******** look and sound alike.


Did I leave "I'm a *******" sign on again??? and ya might have hurt RR's feelings sayn he sounds like me :redface:

Jesse,, are ya tryn to get lumped into this band of misfits 

Oh yea and Fishhunter,,, thats 1 1/2 for you since I forgot what ya did wrong last time ya only get 1/2 a point against ya this time


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Shooter said:


> Did I leave "I'm a *******" sign on again??? and ya might have hurt RR's feelings sayn he sounds like me :redface:
> 
> Jesse,, are ya tryn to get lumped into this band of misfits
> 
> Oh yea and Fishhunter,,, thats 1 1/2 for you since I forgot what ya did wrong last time ya only get 1/2 a point against ya this time



lump me where u will zzzzzzzzzzzzZZZzzz





Want the big stick , or the bigger stick? HAH


Jesse


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

There was a gentleman(can't remember his name now) that use to throw over 750' in longcasting tournaments with level wind Abu's. Only thing you have to watch is the shock not going thru the level wind wires.

CB


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

I can take my stock Abu reels (levelwind) and Penn 975's seated on an OceanMaster and throw it out of site......

Because I practice with it and keep it clean

The way I fish however doesn't require me to throw much past 20 or 30 yards


----------

